# My '07 Altima 3.5SL



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of my new 2007 Altima (it's not quite as new anymore):
It is a fully loaded 3.5SL, and I have hacked the Navigation system on it so that I can enter destinations, etc. while driving.
I don't know how much more I am going to do to it. Probably add a spoiler, and eventually some new rims/rubber. Probably not much tuning. It's got the CVT, and it's great. My wife drives the car to work everyday because she's got a 15-20 mile commute, and mine is about 1/4 mile.

Anyway... on with the pics (all taken from my personal gallery[url]).

This first set is from the first night that I owned the car (notice only 28 miles on the odo, I got it a 4):


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

First set continued:









































































Second round, daytime pictures:


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

*Visit this gallery to hear some sound bytes of the engine note.

Last round, Navigation System:


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice ! btw nice navigation screen !


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I love what nissan did with those. I thknk the body looks alot better, and its got some cool features. Cool car!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it needs to be debadged, lowered on some nice 18s with a lip, and tint. it'll be perfect then.


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

It's gotten tinted... definitely helped the look, but it probably won't get lowered any time soon (as much as I would like to). And rims are probably a ways out.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

wholy pictures.
i'm still not too sure about the tails on that car, but it looks really really nice


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice car. I like the new Altima's, new coupe looks like its going to be awesome too.


----------



## beckjar (Mar 11, 2007)

NICE bro. I just bought a 3.5 SE Altima (Pebble Beach color), it's only a week old and I love it. I didn't hook up the navigation system. BUT, I did go with the 3.5 SE Premium Package. After having a Pontiac Grand Am GT '01, the Nissan's new CVT is unreal!!!! I'd post some pics as well but can't figure out how to on this damm thing...ugh.


----------

